

Tim O'Reilly on big data, social networks and the future of print - mksaunders
http://www.linuxvoice.com/interview-tim-oreilly/

======
JohnHammersley
Always great to read Tim's thoughts on the future of science and publishing.
It's not mentioned in the article, but he's also invested in PeerJ
([https://peerj.com/](https://peerj.com/)), a new open access journal that's
pioneering a 'pay once for life' membership model.

More details on the O'Reilly investment here:
[http://blog.peerj.com/post/91251985913/exciting-times-
peerj-...](http://blog.peerj.com/post/91251985913/exciting-times-peerj-
secures-next-round-of)

(I'm not involved with PeerJ directly, but I should say that we're working
with them on opening up science; I'm one of the founders of Overleaf
([https://www.overleaf.com](https://www.overleaf.com)), the collaborative
writing and publishing platform that grew out of writeLaTeX. Send me a message
if you'd like more info.)

------
andlarry
I was just introduced to the article "The Meme Hustler" about Tim O'Reilly
[1], where Evgeny Morozov discusses, among other things, how O'Reilly spins
social movements (Free Software) into depoliticized economic arguments (Open
Source).

Seems odd that Linux Voice would lead with "Meet Free Software, internet and
publishing visionary, Tim O’Reilly" when he was so active in advocating the
term "Open Source" instead of "Free Software".

[1] [http://www.thebaffler.com/salvos/the-meme-
hustler](http://www.thebaffler.com/salvos/the-meme-hustler)

